# Loudest Blow Off Valve?



## DjLuKasZ19 (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey everyone,anyone know what would be the loudest blow off valve i can get for my 2.0 liter abf 16v engine plus i'm planning on putting in a turbo and i'm wondering what would be the loudest blow off valve that sounds nice and loud at 10 psi of boost?And sounds even nicer with more boost? anyone know?i heard the 911 turbo blow off valve sounds good but i'm nto sure if it's the loudest anyone know what's the loudest one?


----------



## DoublFeliX (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (DjLuKasZ19)*

might wanna try this one in the forced induction forums


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (DoublFeliX)*









Here ya go, save yourself some time and money. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 9point75 (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (gearhead455)*

hahahahaha!!!!!!!!
For real, IMHO get a factory dump valve from a 1.8T or something like that. Keep it sleeper and never tell anyone! Just show up and whoop some arse!


----------



## rocco2nr (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (DjLuKasZ19)*

why not do this: take a microphone and hook it up to the largest amplifier you can fit under your hood. put the mic right on a blowoff valve like an HKS or Type S (something expensive that won't actually give you any power) then hook it up to some horn speakers (as many as you can find) and mount them to your roof. that will be the loudest BEE OH VEE EVAR!!


----------



## dfinn (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (DjLuKasZ19)*

there was some douche at waterfest who kept revving his car just so his blow off valve would go off. his was pretty loud, and super annoying. maybe try and locate him.


----------



## VEEDUBALLSTARS (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (dfinn)*

did you say "ABF" ? Where the hell did you get that ?


----------



## vdubcarpenter (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (VEEDUBALLSTARS)*

HKS super sequential,but in my opinion loud blowoff valves are kinda gay,just like having a loud muffler they attract unwanted attention,and after hearing it a few times becomes annoying even to the owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (VEEDUBALLSTARS)*

it sucks not geting the answer your looking for







keep looking and i am sure some one will help you. and go with what you like not what other people think http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ps i love the way the it sounds


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (NEAL31)*

Look for a blow off valve in some of the other publications like Turbo or Street compact.
Some models of blow off valves let you screw or bolt on a horn that makes it louder. At least with that type if you get sick of it you can take it off.
Good luck.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (dfinn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there was some douche at waterfest who kept revving his car just so his blow off valve would go off. his was pretty loud, and super annoying. maybe try and locate him.[HR][/HR]​was it a red corrado g60?


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (Scooter98144)*

I have a TurboXS Type H-rfl. Its _supposed_ to be the loudest one on the market. It does the job just fine and it sure is plenty loud. I just don't have much to compare it with.
Let's put it this way, it sure got the attention of the WRX driver I passed when I shifted!


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubturbo)*

Perhaps I should drive around venting my nitrous everywhere.








Pfffffffffffffft! There goes $1, Pfffffffffffffft! There goes $2


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (gearhead455)*

Is that electric blow off valve sound maker for real? I want one. Where can I get one? This would be so much fun to have to mess with people. Can I build one myself? I seriously want this so I can go cruise the Sonic drive-in and have guys ask me if I want to race. Besides, chicks dig loud BOVs.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (kimosullivan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Besides, chicks dig loud BOVs.[HR][/HR]​Umm, they do?


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Besides, chicks dig loud BOVs.
Umm, they do?







[HR][/HR]​Chicks dig money and guys that don't look like me.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there was some douche at waterfest who kept revving his car just so his blow off valve would go off. his was pretty loud, and super annoying. maybe try and locate him.
was it a red corrado g60?














[HR][/HR]​







thats what happens when you run real boost








16lbs constant boost with a turboXS rb34


----------



## VWsounds (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (VW1990CORRADO)*

I have an Apexi dual chamber BOV. You can adjust the volume through a rotation ring with different size holes. Its pretty loud but sounds a little different. Kinda like an 18 wheeler bleeding off its breaks. Its pretty funny actually to watch someones face when your passing them and shift. They look kinda shocked when they thing there is a tractor trailer next to them that they didn't see.


----------



## GolfInfection (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (Scooter98144)*

Well a friend of mine wanted to get a BOV for his 1.8T, but after speaking to some people, I found out BOV's actually scramble the stock ECU, you would actually have to delete some engine codes so your car doesnt have side effects to the BOV...can anyone confirm this ? Is this tru ? They also recommended a DIVERTER VALVE instead...
Let me know what you guys think..and what I should do !?!? THANX


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (GolfInfection)*

Yes, true. A BOV lets intake air escape to the atmosphere after its mass has been measured by the computer. This creates a rich condition and will throw codes. 
Diverter valves keep the air within the inatke system to avoid this problem. I do not know how to avoid this scenario.


----------



## GolfInfection (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubturbo)*

So is it worth it to change from *Stock Setting* to the Diverter Valve ? Or should I not even bother ? Watta ya think !?!


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (GolfInfection)*

Diverter valves are stock equipment on any factory turbo car. I forgot to look at your sig before I replied, but I assume you have a 1.8t. If that's the case, then you already have a DV, and switching to a different one won't really help you at all. 
BOV's just make noise. That's the only difference. (Well, they may flow a bit more air, but that's not going to be an issue right now)


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (DjLuKasZ19)*

I have the TiAL bov... I can't blow off at an idle... which is cool cause you don't need to.


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubcarpenter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HKS super sequential,but in my opinion loud blowoff valves are kinda gay,just like having a loud muffler they attract unwanted attention,and after hearing it a few times becomes annoying even to the owner. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​I love the sound of mine








I love the way it make people snap their neck back to see whats coming


----------



## Nastyrabbit (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (A396gti8vturbo)*

http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/type2.wav 
NA Blow Off Valve Kit(Sound Type A) (US$340)
Geezs by a cam or something


[Modified by Nastyrabbit, 12:27 PM 8-21-2002]


----------



## TDVR6420 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (gearhead455)*

whoever makes this should be shot... wanna help?


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (Nastyrabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/type2.wav 
NA Blow Off Valve Kit(Sound Type A) (US$340)
Geezs by a cam or something

[Modified by Nastyrabbit, 12:27 PM 8-21-2002][HR][/HR]​That was a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubturbo)*

Tial Bov + 20+ psi on a DSM. Got Gunshots?


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (PineappleMonkey)*

The SPL volume of a BOV will also greatly depend on how much boost you are running as well. If you are pushing 20+ psi, any BOV is gonna be loud. I have a TurboXS type H-RFL. I don't have it hooked up yet, but it will probably be loud. I don't really care though. I just chose the TurboXS because it holds the boost the best.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (vdubturbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/type2.wav 
NA Blow Off Valve Kit(Sound Type A) (US$340)
Geezs by a cam or something

[Modified by Nastyrabbit, 12:27 PM 8-21-2002]
That was a waste of bandwidth. [HR][/HR]​]
Yea, what the heck was that crap???


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

http://www.alltrac.net/tuning/blowoffvalve.html
Someone posted that on here a while back. Thought I'd post it for this thread.
I've had experience with both the Apex'i dual chamber, the HKS Super Sequential, and the 1g DSM bypass valve. The Apex was too quiet for my friend. More of a whoosh of air. The HKS piece is really high pitched and loud. But I don't think it sounds agressive really. There are other inserts for it though. The one I've heard is purple. I believe there's a gold one out there. Or I bet you can modify the purple one and cut the fins out for a more whooshy sound. I'd really like to hear the Blitz Super Sound in person. That seems like it might pretty decent for the money. Honestly though... I'm broke and I went with the no-frills 1g bypass valve. $20 and it'll handle all the boost I can throw at it. At 10psi it was loud on both a 16vT and a 2nd gen. RX7. Best bang for your buck. Don't worry about expensive BOVs unless you got money coming out your ears... or you know that you absolutely NEED to upgrade to a better one.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (blackA2gti)*

i have A BLITZ AND ITS REALLY LOUD. SOUNDS LIKE AN 18 WHEELER SWITCHING GEARS THATS WOOOSHHH SOUND. VERY INTIMIDATING AND WORTH IT


----------



## Nastyrabbit (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (surefooted)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://www.takakaira.com/accessories/nightpager/type2.wav 
NA Blow Off Valve Kit(Sound Type A) (US$340)
Geezs by a cam or something

[Modified by Nastyrabbit, 12:27 PM 8-21-2002]
That was a waste of bandwidth. ]
Yea, what the heck was that crap???[HR][/HR]​thats the sound you get for 350us


----------



## DubsterGTI (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Loudest Blow Off Valve? (Nastyrabbit)*

I hope this doesnt happen where we have now moved on from the loudness of our mufflers to the pitch of your BOV


----------

